# اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده



## تـ،،،ـويق (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله وصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
اتمنى كل بنت استخدمت زيت الاعشاب لتطويل الشعر 
تدخل وتكتب تجربتها من جميع النواحي ايش استفادت بكل صراحه في شعرها وكيف التساقط
والتقصف وطول الشعر ولمعانه
******************************************
بنات اذا سمحتوا اتمنى من كل بنت بتشتري من عندي تشوف كلامي دا





البنات اللي صار موقف معاهم من ناحية شركات الشحن بقولهم انا مسامحتكم 
والواحد مو اخد اللي خرقه بيضاء ورايح محد دايم في الدنيا ولا مخلد
يعني في موت موت بالعربي يعني محاسبين احنا فياليت اي بنت قبل لاتظلمني ولاتظلم غيري تتاكد​ 


الشحن




انا اشحن بضاعتي للبنات كل ثلاثاء من كل اسبوع و عن طريق شركات دي 
1)ريديكس للشحن السريع 
2)شركة القمه للشحن السريع
3)شركة زاجل للشحن السريع
4)شركة فيديكس للشحن السريع
5)البريد السعودي لداخل وخارج المملكه
6) شركة فيديكس
7) شركة الشملاني
8)شركة حلس
9) شركة الصاعدي
****************************************
يعني فيوم اذا تاخرت الشركة عن توصيل الطلب لاتقولوا ماصدقتوا انتوا تبدو برسايل الدعاوي انا عليه اني ارسلت لكم الطلب وغير كدا اتابع مع الزباين استلموا ولا لا وفوق دا كله القى دعاوي الله يسامحكم 
وبمجرد ارسالي للرقم الفاتوره يعتبر اني ارسلتها لكم 
فإذا تاخرت الشركة لاتجلسوا تدعوا والكلام دا يا اخواتي لو اني انا بسرق وحده فيكم كان سرقت
اللي قبل فياليت البنات اللي تعاملوا معايه يتكلم عني من ناحية الصدق والامانه
والظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه فلا تظلموا يا بنات الله يهديني واياكم
******************************************
******************************************
وراح ابدأبنفسي تصدقوا ولا ماتصدقوا دا ما حصل معايه بالفعل
شعري كان مصبوغ خلال 8 اشهر 6 مرات صبغه فما يحتاج اقولكم كيف كان شعري اكيد
متصورين الوضع اقسم بالله اسنشوره ناشف باهت مايطول يتساقط تقصف حدث ولا حرج
وهذا انا حبيبة حبيبها اقولكم تجربتي مع زيت الاعشاب يشهد الله عليه خالقي وخالقكم دحين شعري
لمعه وكثافة احسن من اول وتساقط قل بنسبة 80% ليش 80 %لان مافي شعر ما يتساقط وكداب 
اللي يقول شعرو مايتساقط ولا التقصف اقسم بالله العظيم اقسم بالله العظيم مافي تقصف ابدا وحلفت
لكم بالله ولا طول شعري ورب دا الكون قولوا ماشاء الله انو شعري طويل ومن طوله يجلس معايه
وكمان اللمعه اقسم الكوفيرا اللي نروح عندها دايم قالت لماما ايشبو شعر بنتك فيه لمعه وشكلو
احسن من اول بكتير وكل مره نفسها تعرف سر شعري والله ما قلت لها الا بعد ماهي سالتني بنفسها
وجاوبتها بعدين واللي حابه تصدق تصدق واللي مو حابه ياليت ماترجع ترسل خاص وتحلفني 
زي الرسايل اللي كانت تجيني على الخاص حلفت لكم بالله لكم جميعكم
ودا انا حبيبة حبيبها استخدمت الزيت بنفسي واقسم بالله انو الكلام اللي كتبته صحيح 100%
ولا زيادة ولا نقصان دي تجربتي مع الزيت وربي راح يحاسبني اذا كذبت عليكم
*****************************************
الزيت ** عبارة عن مجموعة زيوت ومنها زيتين واحد من الهند واحد من باكستان 
والزيت مخلوطه معاها اعشاب مرررررره روعه
في من حجمين ​ 
والزيت حجم 400مل 
260ريال
وحجم نصف لتر ب360ريال 

وولكميات اسعار غير ان شاء الله​ 
ودا مركز اكثر بالاعشاب يعني تقيل 
طريقة الاستخدام && مرتين من كل اسبوع او 3 مرات في الاسبوع وساعتين يجلس على الشعر 
وعشان تشوفي نتيجه لازم الاستمرار بانتظام
فوايده
يطويل الشعر 
يقلل التساقط بنسة 80%
يزيل التقصف 100%
يكثف يعمل لمعه للشعر
واوصل داخل المملكه وخارجها 
واهل مكه الله يحفظهم يارب ارسلهم سواق بس يعطوه حق المشوار 40 بيشتغل لحسابه او ارسل لهم عن طريق زاجل 
بعد التحويل لحسابي اما في الراجحي او في الاهلي​ 
الصوره الاسطوانيه هي حجم 400 مل
الصوره اللي مثل قارورة الدواء هي حجم 200 مل​


*ودي بعض تجارب البنات القديمه واتمنى من الجدد تكتب تجربتها*


 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ام خالد 
الزيت روووووووو وشي خيالي وووووووعة والله استغنيت عن الأستشواار 
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ام خالد​ 

مرة ما شاء الله شعري تغير بعدها للأحسن احس فيه نعومه بس اطلع الله يكرمك من الشور واجففه شوي
واحط عليه السيروم وكريم من صانسيلك وربي كانه مستشور​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة دلوعة زوجها N
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة دلوعة زوجها N​ 

الله يسعدك يارب وويوفقك​ 

حبيت اشكرك على الزيت والله العظيم لاحظت الفرق فشعري من أول ثالث اسبوع
قسما بالله فرق واضح فالطول واللمعان والنعومة حتى والله الاستشوار ما استخدمه الا ناااااااادرا 
لدرجة انك كسبتي ثقة زوجي وقال هو يبي لبنات اخته 4 ويبي 4 قارورات زيت
الله يرزقك الرزق الحلال
جزاك الله خير ويحقق لك الله ماتريدي ويوفقك مع خطيبك ونشوفك ام قريب جدا​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة سعودية في البحرين
السلام عليكم يا حبيبة حبيبها كيفك يالغلا​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة سعودية في البحرين​ 

جربت الزيت والله العظيم كلمة روعة قليله عليه يابنات راااااااااااااائع شي خيال والله العظيم...​ 

اقسم بالله شعري طول حتى اهلي واخواني لاحظوا وصار والله كانه مستشور
لاجيت بخرج استشور على خفيف بس الله يسعدك ياقلبي ويعطيك ع قد نيتك ويوفقك يالغاليه​ 

ويشرفني معرفتك وادري اني تعبتك السمووووحة اللي مايعرفك يجهلك... الله يسعدك ويعطيك كل خير ويرزقك من اوسع فضله آمين​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة تفاحة مكه
جربت الزيت حق الاخت حبيبة حبيبها​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة تفاحة مكه​ 

من جد شعري من الصبغة نشف وتقصف بشكل رهيب صار اندوووووووومي خخخخخ​ 

وربي العظيم شعري دحين افضل بكثير والفضل لله الحمد لله والشكر ثم لزيتك​ 

والله يفتح عليك ويسعدك والله شعري ماشاف الخير الا على زيتك​ 

بس باقي شوي في علبتي تخلص بشتري منك علبتين رغم انه غالي بس زبونتك عاااااد تراعيها خخخخخخخخخ​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ربي رحمتك
من جد الزيت رائع جدا 
بنت اختي استخدمته لمدة اسبوعين وحست بالفرق 
وبنت خالتي استخدمته لمدة شهر ومن جد طلبت مني علبتين زياده وطلبت لزميلاتها بالجامعه
الله يجزاك خير ويوفقك يا رب ويسعدك
والحين انا لي اسبوع استخدمه بصراحه شعري ناعم بالمرة وهدفي انه يطول شعري
. وراح اكتب تجربتي بعد ما تنتهي المده 
تسلمين ياحبيبه الله يوفقك​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة بنت النور***s
بالتوووووفيق يالقمرررر​ 

وبصراحه زيتك اكثر من روعه لي الان لي اسبوع عليه
ومو متصوره ان التساقط خف لدرجه دي وفي فتره بسيطه
حتى زوجي قال هذا شكلها تقري على زيتها هههه
مع اني ماخليت شي واستخدمته​ 

بصررراحه زيت اكثر من رائع الله يوفقك 
ويزقك الرزق الحلال​ 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ^بنوته مدلعه مره^
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الف شكر لك ياعسل على الزيت بصراحه قل التساقط الى كان في شعري 
مع اني ماكنت احط كل يوم يعني مرتين في الاسبوع بس بجد جنان 
ناسب شعري كنت خايفه لان شعري مصبوغ هاي لايت يعني مرتاحه ولله الحمد
معاه كنت خايفه مايناسب شعري بس الحمد لله الله يسعدك ويفرح قلبك يا عسسل​ 


اقتباس من مشاركة كلي غرام**
جربت الزيت واشتريت منه 3 مرات لدرجه انو مره 
ارسلتلي الزيت قبل ما احول لها الله يسعدها دنيا واخره 
ويبين معاكم من اول استخدام يخلي شعرك طري ويعطيه لمعه
الله يوفقك ويعطيكي ماتتمني وكل اللي طلبته مني ادعيلها بالتوفيق هي وخطيبها
الله يحفظك ويوفقك يارب​ 
*تجارب البنات الجديده مره مره *


 

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ^جنان الحب^ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخواتي هذا شكر خاص للاخت حبيبة حبيبها بنات يشهد علي االله اني شريت من الاخت حبيبه اعشاب ولا شريت زيت وارسلت لي زيت وبالصراحه اختي استخدمته والله كان قليل لكن خلى شعره من اول استخدام مره ناعم وبعدين عجب اختي وشرت وشرت خالتي والله يا بنات شعر اختي وخالتي ماتتصورن كيف والله انو مره معاد يتساقط وطول شعر اختي والله العظيم طول كان لللكتف والحين شعرها نصف الظهر وشعرها مره نعم وخالتي لنصف الظهر والحين شعرها طول للارداف بنات يشهد علي ربي ان شعرهن طول ونبت من الامام والله العظيم اني صادقه ولو تشوفون بعد مايستشورون لو تشوفن شعرهن تستغربون من اللمعه الي فيها بنات انصحكن فيه وهذا كلامي انا صادقه فيه والاخت امينه وخلوقه وصادقه والله يزقها الرزق الحلال ويوفقها مع خطيبها 
بصرحة تبغون الطوا الكثافه اللمفه يزل التستقط عليكم تتوكلون على الله ثم على زيتها والله يوفقكن جميع
ادعولي بلي يوفقن بالذريه الصالحه وتفريج الهموم 
********************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة شذى الشوق1986 
كيفكم ان شاء الله بخير ياعسولات والله العظيم واللي يحفظ عيالي ان شعري مع زيت الاخت حبيبة طول وراح التقصف منه وبصراحه قصيته لاني ما احب الشعر الطويل وربي التقصف عندي راح و لا التساقط خف بشكل رهيب زوجي قال يعطيها العافيه خلتني امسك شعر حرمه مو رجال هههههههههههه عاد امزح لاتصدقون شعري سلك مواعين خخخخ بنات بصراحة الاخت خلوقه ومحترمه وارسلت لي الزيت قبل لأدفع لها لان ما كان عندي وقتها فلوس وجزاها الله خير ولا وما شاء وتتابع معايه كل اسبوع كيف الزيت بصراحة اشتريت من النت مرات كثيره بس مافي الا بايعه زيها وهي الا تابعوني كيف الاغراض اعجبتني ولا لا يعطيك العافيه والله يرزقك من اوسع رزقه والله انك تستاهلي يا عزيزه ياغاليه واشتريت لبنت اختي منها يعطيها الف عافيه 
ام لؤي 
**********************************************
مها محمد 
عضو مميز
تاريخ التسجيل: Feb 2009
المشاركات: 187 ​ 

رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان و بتجارب جديده للبنات واتحدى اللي تقول مايفيدني عن تجرب 
السلام عليكم ياصبايا
بصراحة انا اشتريت الزيت من عندها وامس لي ثاني استعماااااااااااال
وربي رووووووووووووووووووعة حتى ماني مصدقة نفسي كل شوي اطالع في المرآآآآآآآآيا هذا شعري ولا شعر فلة​ 

جزاكاللهخيراياحبيبةحبيبهاهههههههه
واتمنى تشترو من عندها لان يعطي لمعان ونعومة من ثاني استعمال 
*************************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة لمار الشمال 
بصراحه انا استخدمته تقريبا سبع مرات وبصراحه انا استخدم رغوه لشعري يوميا حسيت ان شعري صار انعم واحس مع كل مره يزيد نعومه وانا بظل استخدمه لين تخلص العلبه واتوقع اللي مايداومن ولا يحطن على شعورهن رغوه ولا يستشورن الا بالمناسبات بيشوفن النتيجه افضل 
يعطيها العافيه على هالزيت_ 
*************************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ندى بنت محمد 
انا اشتريت زيت من الاخت حبيبة حبيبها من مكة الله يعطيها العافية واستخدمته لبنتي عمرها 4سنوات وهي شعرها ناعم بس مومرة يعني فيه شوي لفات وتجعيد ويوم الاثنين اللي فات حطيت لها المرة الرابعة......تدرون ويش حصل بعد ماحممتها نشفت شعرها بالفوطة بس وتركته جت اختي بعدها عندي واول ماشافت بنتي قالت منتي صاحية مسويه شعر بنتك بمكوى السيراميك وهي صغيرة؟؟؟؟؟قلت لها والله اصلا ما عندي هالجهاز........؟؟؟وبعدها انتبهت لشعر بنتي والله يابنات ان شعرها صار زي شعر الفلبينييين سايح وناعم (ماشاء الله تبارك الله) حتى إني ابروح اليوم واقص لها قصة الفكتوريا لاني ماكنت حابه اقص لها لانها تبي دايما سشوار ..لايفوتكم يابنات تراه روعه والله ماكتبت هالكلام دعاية او كذب هذي الحقيقة...وكل ماحصل..اما بالنسبة لي مابعد استخدمته للان ولكن اخبركم بالنتائج إنشاء الله....؟؟؟؟ ملاحظظظظظظظظظظة هامهههههههههههه: ترى شعر بنتي ناعم بس مو مرة اخاف هلحين وحدة تشتريه وشعرها خشن وتقول ما صار مثل الفلبييينيين............فحبيت اشكر الاخت حبيبة حبيبها على هذا الزيت الرائع الف شكررررررررررررر 
************************************************
*اللي حابه تشوف الموضوع بدون اقتباسات انا حاضره*​ 
*اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الشكر حتى ترضى وجزاها الله خير كل من كتبت عن زيتي وفتح عليا وعليها بالقران الكريم*
*اتمنى لكل بنت بتشتري من عندي تشوف قسمي دا*
*اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام *
*اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق*
*كل شي وان اشتري وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه والله على ما اقول شهيد *
*بنات لا احلل ولا ابيح لاي وحده ماهي جاده وبس تضيع الوقت الطلب على العام او الخاص للجادين فقط*​ 


 
الايميل للتواصل​ 
[email protected]​ 
دا رقمي 0567963906 ام جنى بس لا احلل ولا ابيح لأي اتصال ازعاج من رجال او من النساء الرقم فقط للي حابين يشتروا فقط
مندوبه حبيبه حبيبها​


----------



## فيافي (2 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

*موفقه حبيبتي واخدت رقمك وانشاءالله*
*بشتريه *


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

ياهلا فيك اختي باي وقت


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

لااله الا الله


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

.....................................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

..............................


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (17 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ]دريمز99 (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

----------------------------------------------


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

------------------------------------


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقسم بالله خيال لشعر جنان وبتجارب طازه مره والكميه والله محدوده*

------------------------


----------

